# Framing around 4" metal pole



## chris75 (Aug 25, 2007)

xlr8tn said:


> Hello All,
> I am in the middle of framing my basement and planning out an interior wall. There is one metal pole with a diameter of 4" I plan to frame into the wall, but since it is a 1/2" wider than the standard 2X4, I need some help with this. If I use a 2X6, how do I frame the door? Looking at a neighbors basement (same layout), I believe all of the doors were the same depth.
> 
> Thanks,
> Brent


You would use extension jambs


----------



## AtlanticWBConst. (May 12, 2006)

You don't necesssarily have to jump all the way up to a 2x6. If you need an additional 1/2" or more, you can do rips of 1/2" plywood or strapping, and attach them onto one side (or both sides) of your framed wall studs.

As far as dealing with a large width door jamb...if you are using pre-hung doors, you can simply fabricate stock to make your own "extension jambs".

Example:


----------



## xlr8tn (Jan 13, 2008)

cool...thanks for the pics and info. So if I understand what you are saying, I should just frame my normal 2X4 studded wall up to the pole and then continue on the other side. To account for the pole sticking out 1/2", I should then put plywood on the inside of the wall so my drywall will be flush. I can then buy a normal door, but add the jamb extensions to close the gap.

-brent


----------



## kgphoto (Dec 2, 2007)

Or, when you order the door, order a thicker jamb. Or by a 2x6 jamb and cut it down.


----------

